# Cameras at Funerals



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm going to a funeral tomorrow. Whilst it's obviously gonna be a sad occassion, I would like to take my camera along and get a few photos.  Not at the actual service, but at the event afterwards with the drinks, as there will be lots of old friends I haven't seen for ages.  

Do you think it's acceptable to do this or in bad taste?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Acceptable but I'd check with the family first I reckon to make sure they don't think it's insensitive


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 15, 2012)

Bad taste


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd go down the ol' secret camera route if I were you.  Hide it in a big sports bag, like you're an unemployed News of the World hack.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd say very bad taste. Why pose and smile for a pic at a funeral?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 15, 2012)

No, just stick a big lens in people's faces and ask 'em to emote.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I'd say very bad taste. Why pose and smile for a pic at a funeral?


 
Depends on the mood of a funeral reckon and who's died.  Someone taking a photo of people toasting their departed elderly relative and celebrating their life, can be totally different to the funeral of a child.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Depends on the mood of a funeral reckon and who's died. Someone taking a photo of people toasting their departed elderly relative and celebrating their life, can be totally different to the funeral of a child.


 
I guess so. All the same I don't think it would've gone down too well at any funeral I've ever been too, all have been very sombre affairs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I guess so. All the same I don't think it would've gone down too well at any funeral I've ever been too, all have been very sombre affairs.


 
Even after a big drink-up at pub after?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

IMHO just about acceptable if done in a low key way.  ie. Not asking everybody to smile for the camera.   Fine to take pictures of the flowers etc, if  it's to help you remember, or for somebody who wasn't able to get there.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

Also, it gives you a great chance to try some funeral planking.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Even after a big drink-up at pub after?


 
Not been to one like that in ages, most recent ones have been funeral's for people who have died relatively young. Yeah saying that it entirely depends on the mood and who had died.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Also, it gives you a great chance to try some funeral planking.


 
Proper laughing fit over that, cheers.


----------



## mack (Mar 15, 2012)

Went to a funeral once where the daughter of the bereaved videoed the whole "event".


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd play it by ear and only get the camera out if it feels appropriate. If people are sobbing uncontrollably into their pints, then I'd leave it, but if it turns out to be a cheerful celebration of his life, then maybe.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 15, 2012)

They are the last rite of passage which are an occasion for genuine emotion, rather than orchestrated tableaux for the benefit of cameras. It would be saddening in the extreme if this final barrier to the transformation of life into a series of photo opportunities was crossed.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> They are the last rite of passage which are an occasion for genuine emotion, rather than orchestrated tableaux for the benefit of cameras. It would be saddening in the extreme if this final barrier to the transformation of life into a series of photo opportunities was crossed.


I don't think anyone was suggesting a "series of photo opportunities" were they?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think anyone was suggesting a "series of photo opportunities" were they?


 
Thin end of the wedge.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

What's





Maurice Picarda said:


> Thin end of the wedge.


What's at the other end?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 15, 2012)

Mourners being shepherded by funeral directors into group poses by the coffin, I suppose.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2012)

It's just a short step to animatronic versions of the deceased, quite frankly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't recall photographs being taken at funerals / wakes I've been to.

Probably not acceptable


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Can't recall photographs being taken at funerals / wakes I've been to.
> 
> Probably not acceptable


They were taken at my nan's funeral, 6 years ago.  Not by me.  It was done because the relatives who managed to get there hardly ever see each other (spread all over the country).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think anyone was suggesting a "series of photo opportunities" were they?


i think they are actually ....





			
				Maggot said:
			
		

> I would like to take my camera along and get a few photos. Not at the actual service, _*but at the event afterwards with the drinks, as there will be lots of old friends I haven't seen for ages.*_


 

basically fuck the dead person I've not got any shots of my mates for my digital stalker collection and in order to feel some kind of connection to these people rather than recalling the good times I've had and the shared common experiences we've had I can look at my photos and feel the warm of their pixel infused goodness...  

That's precisely what's being said...

It's more important that the OP get pictures of his mates now than the funeral he's attending and it's reasoning...

Here's a picture of that bird he was shagging... what?... yeah his wife I think.... he's a picture of his daughter looking sad... here's his son looking sad.... I did say smile but they wouldn't perk up at all...

etc...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2012)

I might leave a camera in the car boot in case some mates of mine wanted to come outside and pose for me but I don't think I would take a camera inside to the funeral gathering. Just too bad taste. People don't need a camera around at times like that, you arent a pap after all, get a grip


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

If people can't take a photo of it and put it on FaceTwit, it didn't actually happen for them.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 15, 2012)

I think your all being a tad unfair to Maggot and imposing your impressions of what he would do. 

If it was the funeral of a mate, we were all having a piss up talking about old times after and someone got a camera out, I would not be offended and I can't think of one of my mates (who is alive now but could be the dead one hypothetically) who would mind.....


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 15, 2012)

Could you not just arrange to meet up with these mates at another time to take photos?  

There's a time and a place for this stuff, funerals are not really it IME.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2012)

In my family it wouldnt be an issue, but half of us are, or have been working photographers, and the other half just put up with cameras all the time


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I think your all being a tad unfair to Maggot and imposing your impressions of what he would do.


Of _course_ we are.  This is the goddamned u75.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Of _course_ we are. This is the goddamned u75.


 
 Sorry sorry of course. As you were then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

some photos were taken at a friend's funeral. it was a horrible occasion, being a funeral, and especially because he was so young and it was a particularly tragic death (though i suppose all deaths are) but the floral tributes were so apt and so touching that people felt the need to photograph them (they were in the shape of an acid house smiley and a pair of technics). i don't think any other photos were taken at the reception and certainly not at the photo itself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i think they are actually ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
and the person whose funeral it is might be having a good giggle about it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and the person whose funeral it is might be having a good giggle about it


er, no. s/he is dead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> er, no. s/he is dead.


 
yeah, but if you believe in the afterlife and all that

And then there's others, who as far as they're concerned, they're dead, and you can do what you like

and others who leave money for everyone to have a good old knees-up at their wake

Everyone's different and it should be on a case-by-case basis


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, but if you believe in the afterlife and all that


A very specific afterlife that involves watching your own funeral and retaining your sense of humour?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 15, 2012)

I understand why you want to take the photos afterwards, but I think it's awkward and invasive to be photographed at times like that when dealing with something difficult, even if it doesn't show on the outside.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

edit
probably shouldn't joke about a funeral of a real, non-celebrity person.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> A very specific afterlife that involves watching your own funeral and retaining your sense of humour?


 
I didn't say everyone's like that, but I'm sure there's some, and I'm sure there's some who if they were alive, and you asked them if they'd object to photos of people toasting them at the wake, they'd say they wouldn't object.  Others would.  I've not taken photos at funerals, and I certainly wouldn't take any of anyone if there were people in the background upset, but who's to say the relatives of the deceased hasn't seen someone for ages, and knows they're not going to see them for ages, they themselves might even want a picture taken with relatives/friends they haven't seen for ages, and if they don't think their dead relative would object, then that's up to them

Like I said, it's on a case-by-case basis


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I understand why you want to take the photos afterwards, but I think it's awkward and invasive to be photographed at times like that when dealing with something difficult, even if it doesn't show on the outside.


 
and I'm certainly not suggesting you ask all the family to get together for a photo


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

"Has anyone got a battery for an Ericsson?"


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

I think you've missed the point, though.  You don't avoid photos out of respect to the deceased, you do it out of respect to the living.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I think you've missed the point, though. You don't avoid photos out of respect to the deceased, you do it out of respect to the living.


 
and I've already said if one of the deceased's relatives wants a photo with a friend or family member that they've not seen for years, then that's up to them


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I think your all being a tad unfair to Maggot and imposing your impressions of what he would do.
> 
> If it was the funeral of a mate, we were all having a piss up talking about old times after and someone got a camera out, I would not be offended and I can't think of one of my mates (who is alive now but could be the dead one hypothetically) who would mind.....


 
I guarantee your hypothetical dead mate won't give a flying fuck. What with him being, well, dead and all that.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 15, 2012)

After one funeral I was at, there were drinks and food after.
It didn't take long before instruments appeared and his friends were playing for him.
Several people took pictures and it seemed apt.
They were emailed to me later - "Us lot at *******'s send off!"

If it's not this kind of send off, then I wouldn't think cameras would be apt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

yardbird said:


> After one funeral I was at, there were drinks and food after.
> It didn't take long before instruments appeared and his friends were playing for him.
> Several people took pictures and it seemed apt.
> They were emailed to me later - "Us lot at *******'s send off!"
> ...


 
That's *exactly* the type of send-off I've been trying to explain, albeit not very well


----------



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i think they are actually ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a ridiculous twisting of words. 

My friend has died, yet Garf can't resist using the occasion to have a dig at me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it at all, in fact I can't think of a funeral/wake I've been to where there hasn't been photos taken. It's entirely appropriate unless done really stupidly.

There's some right precious tossers on here


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2012)

yardbird said:


> After one funeral I was at, there were drinks and food after.
> It didn't take long before instruments appeared and his friends were playing for him.
> Several people took pictures and it seemed apt.
> They were emailed to me later - "Us lot at *******'s send off!"
> ...


I was at a wake like that a few months ago - there were several good folk musicians there who he'd known for a while, and there were not only photos but people put video up on youtube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all, in fact I can't think of a funeral/wake I've been to where there hasn't been photos taken. It's entirely appropriate unless done really stupidly.
> 
> There's some right precious tossers on here


 
Yeah, doing moonies or lifting your skirt up type of behaviour is unacceptable at funerals, but then I think it's bad behaviour anyway


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I'd go down the ol' secret camera route if I were you. Hide it in a big sports bag, like you're an unemployed News of the World hack.


 
CFY


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 15, 2012)

There's an apocryphal story featuring that staple of apocryphal stories: a group of Japanese airmen stranded mid-war on a Pacific island. A dead American soldier is washed up on shore and they decide to bury the corpse, but have no idea how to conduct a Christian funeral service. Fortunately the dead GI has a copy of Finnegan's Wake about his person, which they painstakingly translate, and with due solemnity conduct a brawling, whisky-fuelled, service of remembrance.

I'm reminded of this by the strange way in which, at least on Urban, folk musicians seem to have become a standard component of funerals. Personally, I'd no more want to see a shambling collective of acoustic roots revivalists at a relative's funeral than I would an official photographer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

They just showed some British servicemen who died decades ago being given a funeral in Kuala Lumpur.  People were taking photos... as the coffins were lowered.  Outrageous


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually, the last funeral I went to, for a 90 year old, after the burial there was a lunch and a couple of members of the family walked about with a camera taking peoples pictures.

Not sure how they might have felt had I done it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I'm going to a funeral tomorrow. Whilst it's obviously gonna be a sad occassion, I would like to take my camera along and get a few photos. Not at the actual service, but at the event afterwards with the drinks, as there will be lots of old friends I haven't seen for ages.
> 
> Do you think it's acceptable to do this or in bad taste?


 
Can't see any problems as long as you don't get your cousin Maureen posing naked on the top of the casket.


----------



## Mikey77 (Mar 16, 2012)

I seen a photo in a photography book of a dead child in a coffin taken in the 1950s. I'm not sure if it was at a wake or the actual funeral, but it was a very powerful image. Just my two cents.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

You _saw_


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember seeing something about photos of dead kids on the telly. QI probably. it always fucking is.
it was quite normal for people to take photos of their dead loved ones for posterity in the victorian era apparently.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 16, 2012)

Maggot said:


> What a ridiculous twisting of words.
> 
> My friend has died, yet Garf can't resist using the occasion to have a dig at me.


If you feel it applies to you then you've clear got something to feel gulity about...

Othwise it's just a comment. 

How typical you'd use a friend death to attack others... Dishonest shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2012)

Whoah!


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 17, 2012)

For the record I took the camera to the funeral, but it stayed in my pocket as it didn't seem appropriate to take any pictures.



GarfieldLeChat said:


> If you feel it applies to you then you've clear got something to feel gulity about...
> 
> Othwise it's just a comment.
> 
> How typical you'd use a friend death to attack others... Dishonest shit.


I feel your comments applied to me because I asked the question in the OP and you quoted me.

Are you seriously trying to claim that your comments weren't aimed at me?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all, in fact I can't think of a funeral/wake I've been to where there hasn't been photos taken. It's entirely appropriate unless done really stupidly.
> 
> There's some right precious tossers on here


Yep, at my uncle's funeral last year, there was plenty of people who hadn't seen eachother for a long time, so people took pictures at the wake - no one minded.


----------



## nastybobby (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't know if it's a cultural 'thing' or what, my cousin's wife [she's originally from the Caribbean] took lots of photos of him in his coffin before and during his funeral.

Her and all her family were comparing photos after the event and they sent me an album of [what they considered to be] the best ones. Completely freaked me out when I opened it. They seemed to be proud of how 'well' he looked after his death, to me he just looked like someone who'd gone through a long battle with cancer and I wished I'd never seen the snaps of him TBH.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember seeing something about photos of dead kids on the telly. QI probably. it always fucking is.
> it was quite normal for people to take photos of their dead loved ones for posterity in the victorian era apparently.


 
Memento Mori.


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2012)

Maggot, you're daft asking this question on here. You are the only person who can really judge. What kind of camaraderie did you have with the deceased and their loved ones? is it a celebration of their life and friends or a mourning? Are their parents and family tradtional?

I have been to a funeral and a wake in Sligo and it was more like a party than a funeral, great fun. Bouncy castle for the kids, free bar, crap DJ, camera flashes and as is custom at Irish funerals and weddings a fight between two brothers followed by a makeup 

Also been to a couple of Hindu funerals and there was a video camera present - maybe that's a Sri Lankan thing, I don't know.

If it was me I personally wouldn't take a camera even if it was OK to do so because I'd rather take photos of my friends in happier circumstances. Because each time you're going to look at those photos you're going to be reminded of the sad day.

Why not meet all these friends you haven't seen for years and arrange to meet up at a later date when feelings aren't so raw and have a night out together?

Personally I want a New Orleans style funeral but instead of jazzy dirges I want some jungle and dnb


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2012)

I want a Weekend At Bernie's style send off. Dress me in a Hawaiian shirt and take me clubbing.


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2012)

You could hire a caravan at Clacton on Sea or Southend and actually fore-fill that wish.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a bit reticent to revive this beef-laden thread but it is an interesting topic, particularly if the person who has died was known to a lot of people who can't make the funeral. Naturally, videos of the actual ceremony and closes up of crying friends are rightfully out of bounds, but sometimes people could be grateful to have a tasteful record of the event to share with friends and family - IF that's appropriate in the individual circumstances, of course.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a tricky area, I think. I'm sure nobody wants to do anything in bad taste. As editor says, if it's appropriate. I was surprised when my friend showed me a video of her mother's funeral - I'd never really thought of something like that. Then again, my wife showed me a picture of my father in law on his death bed in the hospital, as I couldn't be there (in Japan). It was not expected but she meant well and I think it gave her some sort of succour (if that's the correct word).


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2014)

It's tricky - intruding on anyone's grief is out, and so is interrupting the ceremony, or telling people to smile for the camera.  OTOH a picture of the flowers or other tribute (one bloke's coven made a rememberance quilt in his final weeks and each of them signed one square) or the final resting spot might be helpful afterwards.

People can be so overwhelmed on the day that they don't notice or remember those things.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 26, 2014)

RaverDrew said:


> Nothing wrong with it at all, in fact I can't think of a funeral/wake I've been to where there hasn't been photos taken. It's entirely appropriate unless done really stupidly.


Seems to me he thought it was OK


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2014)

I have some much cherished pictures from my dad's wake last year. I saw family/friends of family that I hadn't in years. There were a lot of tears and remembering to begin with but later, merriment, celebration and dancing.

In the weeks leading up to his funeral, I focused  my despair at losing him by collecting pictures of the extended family and friends over the last 50 years and made a memorial video set to music that I knew he liked or reflected his life and ours as a part of his. Some of the pictures I used were of people who had already died, their grown up children (cousins/friends) were there watching,  there were pictures of us all as kids, different ones of my dad, funny ones, sad ones, special occasions, everyday around the house etc.

I played this at my dad's wake for everyone to see then made sure copies were available to everyone who wanted one. Whilst watching it we cried, cheered, laughed, blushed and comforted eachother...it was perfect and helped me a lot to creatively channel what I was feeling at that time.

I would not take pictures at a service or at the graveside without permission...the wake however felt right, for us.


----------



## zog (Feb 26, 2014)

selfies only


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 26, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's just a short step to animatronic versions of the deceased, quite frankly.



I'd prefer that to one more video montage backed by "Wind Beneath My Wings."


----------



## Sirena (Feb 26, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I have some much cherished pictures from my dad's wake last year. I saw family/friends of family that I hadn't in years. There were a lot of tears and remembering to begin with but later, merriment, celebration and dancing.
> 
> In the weeks leading up to his funeral, I focused  my despair at losing him by collecting pictures of the extended family and friends over the last 50 years and made a memorial video set to music that I knew he liked or reflected his life and ours as a part of his. I played this at my dad's wake for everyone to see then made sure copies were available to everyone who wanted one. Whilst watching it we cried, cheered, laughed, blushed and comforted eachother...it was perfect and helped me a lot to creatively channel what I was feeling at that time.
> 
> I would not take pictures at a service or at the graveside...the wake however felt right, for us.


Exactly!  When my mum died, the whole family came back together in a way it hadn't for years.  

We had the service and then we all had a right good drink and toasted my mum to the max.  I'm not a camera person because I like to live in the moment but we got some fabulous shots that day!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ergh, I saw a selfie, with a nan in death bed yesterday.

I didn't know whether to laugh or not :/


----------



## diond (Mar 7, 2014)

I went to a funeral where at the after-do, there was a laptop hooked to a large screen with a montage of photographs depicting the life of the person who'd just died - which everybody loved. Not what's being discussed here, but it shows that technology can play some positive part on such a sad occasion.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 7, 2014)

I get totally fucked off when people take pics at funerals.
Worse is when they post the pics on Facebook...

(This happened at a relative's funeral last November )


----------



## Boppity (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it's acceptable if you wait until afterwards, but that's just me.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 7, 2014)

My mum asked a friend to take some photos of dad's funeral: flowers, the coffin, the processional into the crem led by a bloke from the fire brigade's ceremonial ex-firefighter thing...

I think she wanted things to help her remember and mark the occasion, and I totally got that, but as it turns out, five and a half years on I can remember every single detail of how it looked.  I've never seen the pics.  I don't need to.  I dunno if she feels the same.   

The wake I remember pretty well too. My lovely drunk uncle/older cousins.  Don't think anyone would have minded a photo, but it didn't feel like it needed them (and I photograph just about everything!)


----------



## madamv (Mar 7, 2014)

My mates dad took photos as my grandads funeral. I'd already taken pics of the coffin in the chapel of rest. He snapped the flowers, bugler, back of us gathered at the graveside.  None at the wake, but I wanted the funeral photographed more than the people iyswim. 

Most crematoriums film the service from the back and you can buy the DVD.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd say go for it...if it's an open casket just prop up mr or ms dead and group selfies all round.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> My mum asked a friend to take some photos of dad's funeral: flowers, the coffin, the processional into the crem led by a bloke from the fire brigade's ceremonial ex-firefighter thing...
> 
> I think she wanted things to help her remember and mark the occasion, and I totally got that, but as it turns out, five and a half years on I can remember every single detail of how it looked.  I've never seen the pics.  I don't need to.  I dunno if she feels the same.
> 
> The wake I remember pretty well too. My lovely drunk uncle/older cousins.  Don't think anyone would have minded a photo, but it didn't feel like it needed them (and I photograph just about everything!)



At my dads funeral last week my brother photographed the flowers and took some snaps of relatives at the wake. Not sure that mid service would be appropriate unless there was prior agreement by all parties concerned?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'd say go for it...if it's an open casket just prop up mr or ms dead and group selfies all round.



Didn't somebody get into trouble for doing something very similar in one of the recent middle eastern conflicts? They took some selfie photos of themselves with recently killed or nearly dead?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 26, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Didn't somebody get into trouble for doing something very similar in one of the recent middle eastern conflicts? They took some selfie photos of themselves with recently killed or nearly dead?



You took my suggestion seriously?
I was being facetious .. sorry...
In reality I detest photographs at anything that is hugely and intensely heart wrenching and personal...particularly a funeral.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 26, 2014)

A few years ago a workmate's husband was killed in a car accident, and we all went to the pre-funeral get together at her house (she's Filipina, he was Samoan). I was pretty shocked to be herded in front of the (open) casket for a group photo with my colleagues by a professional photographer, I was going to refuse before getting over it and keeping my cultural discomfort to myself. 

I personally don't see anything wrong with people taking photos at that kind of event with people they've not seen for a while (I like to think if I die young in a freak weightlifting accident or whatever that people would use it as an opportunity to get together  ), it's not like the deceased will mind and as long as they respected other people's right to grieve privately then what's the issue?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2014)

you should always have a camera at a funeral to monitor who isn't mourning sufficiently.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2018)

Despite being a serial snapper, I didn't take a single photo at my mum's funeral and now perhaps I wished I had as it was a rare occasion when all the family and friends were together. 

That said, I was so sad I really wasn't in the mood. I just wanted to get home as quickly as possible.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2018)

I was at my step-brothers funeral this week and lots of photos were taken at every part of the ceremony. It didn't feel wrong, maybe because many of the people there (and my step-brother) were involved with the world of film and photography.


----------

